# Staying away from Precious Metals for SHTF



## SGT E

Venezuela, and why Gold and Barter Items are Terrible Preps - AllOutdoor.com

Interesting! But I already knew this...I'd never take gold and silver for food...Ever!


----------



## New guy 101

Precious metals??? Lead, copper, brass, even steel....if its formed into a projectile, cartridge or shell....otherwise its as valuable as the person your trying to barter with thinks it is. Imo.


----------



## Auntie

Interesting points. A few of the comments also brought up interesting points, what do you pay the black market people?


----------



## Denton

Has anyone suggested only preparing by stocking up on PMs? That would be silly. 
On the other hand, those people who produce an abundance of food on their hobby farms will understand the value of precious metals. They are the ones who tell me that.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

you can't eat guns or bullets either.... forget stocking up on those... "People are shooting each other in the streets over food - not ammo, cigarettes, liquor, gold coins, silver coins, or any of the other crap that preppers love to stockpile "for barter when TSHTF"".. this makes sense.. *except for the part that the people who are shooting obviously didn't heed the warning to not stock up on worthless ammo*.....


----------



## Seneca

We've discussed the PM issues on these boards and I believe the consensus was that PM's would not be very useful during an economic melt down, but afterwards once the SHTF settles down and some sort of economy emerges PM would be useful.


----------



## Chipper

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you can't eat guns or bullets either.... forget stocking up on those... "People are shooting each other in the streets over food - not ammo, cigarettes, liquor, gold coins, silver coins, or any of the other crap that preppers love to stockpile "for barter when TSHTF"".. this makes sense.. *except for the part that the people who are shooting obviously didn't heed the warning to not stock up on worthless ammo*.....


 So your plan is to starve cause you don't have anything??

Apparently the guns and ammo have some value and use. How else do you plan to defend your farm, stockpile or whatever?


----------



## stevekozak

Chipper said:


> So your plan is to starve cause you don't have anything??
> 
> Apparently the guns and ammo have some value and use. How else do you plan to defend your farm, stockpile or whatever?


You need to stock up on reading comprehension. :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton

Burn!
Isn't that what the kids are saying, nowadays?


----------



## rstanek

We can never predict which SHTF senerio will happen, so , I'm preparing with food,access to water, medical supplies, temporary shelter, extra clothing, personal protection,etc. any of these items I think would be far more important than precious metals. Items that someone may need is better for bartering then just something to carry in your pocket in hopes that someday it might be valuable. Just an opinion....


----------



## Denton

rstanek said:


> We can never predict which SHTF senerio will happen, so , I'm preparing with food,access to water, medical supplies, temporary shelter, extra clothing, personal protection,etc. any of these items I think would be far more important than precious metals. Items that someone may need is better for bartering then just something to carry in your pocket in hopes that someday it might be valuable. Just an opinion....


Yes, I have barter items as well. I also have silver. Why? The same reasons it has been used in the past. It's value can be standardized to weight and it does not perish, spoil or rust.


----------



## Maine-Marine

If I had a bunch of food, and i mean a bunch.. i would trade for silver and gold


----------



## Camel923

Canned meat, lighters, cigarettes, booze, Skills like shoe repair, refilling lighters, etc are all good for trade. PMs are vehicles for preserving wealth when the SHTF is ending and rebuilding starts. Now if you have excess trade goods you can get a huge amount of gold for it.


----------



## Operator6

If SHTF for real I do not think precious metals would be very popular. Maybe after a rebound but not while its flying.


----------



## tango

Those who stockpile water food, guns and ammo and do not stock some PM/s are foolish.
Those who stockpile Pm/s and do not have the proper stocks of water, food, etc are foolish.


----------



## Denton

tango said:


> Those who stockpile water food, guns and ammo and do not stock some PM/s are foolish.
> Those who stockpile Pm/s and do not have the proper stocks of water, food, etc are foolish.


Winner winner, chicken dinner!

For everyone else, that'll be 1/4 ounce of silver.


----------



## Operator6

Define " some " precious metals. That's a broad term. What's your recommendation ? Never mind what my budget is, what would be a smart quantity for the average person ?


----------



## inceptor

Y'all know that stocking up on guns and ammo is evil, right?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Chipper said:


> So your plan is to starve cause you don't have anything??
> 
> Apparently the guns and ammo have some value and use. How else do you plan to defend your farm, stockpile or whatever?


I was quoting the article boss..... it said to not bother stocking up on anything you can't eat... but the people were shooting each other with ammo they obviously stocked.. thus making the point of the article moot.....


----------



## Seneca

Its all about being balanced with prepping, a time and place for everything and everything in it's time and place. If the point of the All Outdoor article was to use the Venezuela situation to stress the importance of food, then I agree food is an important prep, however the depth of what can be prepped makes the article seem a bit myopic and basic.


----------



## New guy 101

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you can't eat guns or bullets either.... forget stocking up on those... "People are shooting each other in the streets over food - not ammo, cigarettes, liquor, gold coins, silver coins, or any of the other crap that preppers love to stockpile "for barter when TSHTF"".. this makes sense.. *except for the part that the people who are shooting obviously didn't heed the warning to not stock up on worthless ammo*.....


Well shows what you know...my bullets can get me food, take other peoples precious metal and defend me from the horde....however I deem necessary....bullets kill animals....four and two legged....you can eat the four legged variety.....and some of the two legged ones too.

but man should not prep to live on bullets alone...that's why I have a fishing pole too. But the point was...precious metals are only valuable as long as they are considered "Precious"...so prep accordingly.


----------



## prepperman

Seneca said:


> We've discussed the PM issues on these boards and I believe the consensus was that PM's would not be very useful during an economic melt down, but afterwards once the SHTF settles down and some sort of economy emerges PM would be useful.


In the middle of the crisis, no one will be very interested in you PM. It's food, water, protection- agreed. But I do also agree that after the initial chaos and panic settle down, there will still be a direction towards some sort of civilized society and that includes some type of economy. PM are one source for currency during those times. A small focus on this would be beneficial.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

New guy 101 said:


> Well shows what you know...my bullets can get me food, take other peoples precious metal and defend me from the horde....however I deem necessary....bullets kill animals....four and two legged....you can eat the four legged variety.....and some of the two legged ones too.
> 
> but man should not prep to live on bullets alone...that's why I have a fishing pole too. But the point was...precious metals are only valuable as long as they are considered "Precious"...so prep accordingly.


wow... I give up.. you obviously didn't a)read the article b)read my full quote, or c) comprehend either.. the article said to not stock up on anything you can't eat... I was pointing out the hypocrisy in the article by them ignoring the fact that bad guys stocked ammo too......


----------



## jimLE

the only metals id be interested in stocking up on.is copper and lead.on account they can be made into bullets..as far as the other metals go.id only stock up on them,if i could afford them,even then.id limit to how much id get of each one.and the reason of that,is like others have said.food,water,guns n ammo,first aid supplies,and other items is what will keep me alive.and i wont trade any of those items for a metal that i have no need for.


----------



## stowlin

Didn't the reports from Bosnia during their SHTF period note a lot of value in pm? Also the blog about the 1999 collapse in Argentina suggested there was some value. As I recall people in Greece during recent events often bartered in metals. It always seems that those with out metals dismiss their value and those with them have belief in them. To each is own. 

I would say this. I was really put back by the attitude of having bullets to take from other people by force what is not yours. I hope such scum run into a head shot as that's the only bullet they deserve.


----------



## FLPrepper

I have always been told that whenever you are in doubt do half. The idea of storing copper and lead makes sense, but so does storing silver and gold. Half of each would put you in a strong position regardless. I understand that you feel that silver and gold are not the best metals to store and food, guns, ammo will undoubtedly be the best items to barter with. But silver and gold are still strong commodities available in limited quantities - they will carry a lot of value in all scenarios. Trust me, the people who aren't prepared and need to "purchase" food,water,weapons, etc. will be willing to pay whatever it takes to obtain them and by letting some of your items go at extreme prices puts you in a great position of wealth once the world gets back on its feet again.

The law of doing half - has always worked for me.


----------



## tango

Some seem to think shtf will be short term.
Maybe, maybe not.
The great depression lasted 10 tears.


----------



## rstanek

stowlin said:


> Didn't the reports from Bosnia during their SHTF period note a lot of value in pm? Also the blog about the 1999 collapse in Argentina suggested there was some value. As I recall people in Greece during recent events often bartered in metals. It always seems that those with out metals dismiss their value and those with them have belief in them. To each is own.
> 
> I would say this. I was really put back by the attitude of having bullets to take from other people by force what is not yours. I hope such scum run into a head shot as that's the only bullet they deserve.


I do have some PM, I just don't make it a priority, food water medical supplies personal protection and a place out of the elements is more important.


----------



## New guy 101

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> wow... I give up.. you obviously didn't a)read the article b)read my full quote, or c) comprehend either.. the article said to not stock up on anything you can't eat... I was pointing out the hypocrisy in the article by them ignoring the fact that bad guys stocked ammo too......


Nope read it...and just trying to be humorous as usual...thicken that skin up buddy...didn't you catch the humor...damn words don't come out as good in monotone type...


----------



## New guy 101

stowlin said:


> Didn't the reports from Bosnia during their SHTF period note a lot of value in pm? Also the blog about the 1999 collapse in Argentina suggested there was some value. As I recall people in Greece during recent events often bartered in metals. It always seems that those with out metals dismiss their value and those with them have belief in them. To each is own.
> 
> I would say this. I was really put back by the attitude of having bullets to take from other people by force what is not yours. I hope such scum run into a head shot as that's the only bullet they deserve.


Simply stating the opportunities...good and bad in having bullets...not advocating the bad....its a fact...a bad person with bullets can take your food and precious metal at will unless you have bullets too....you can see it and take it however you choose to.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Operator6 said:


> If SHTF for real I do not think precious metals would be very popular. Maybe after a rebound but not while its flying.


1,000's of years of history prove you wrong... hard time in germany and jews used gold and silver to buy freedom... can you name one time in the last 6000 years when silver and or gold has not been accepted as payment for goods and services...heck we have only been off the gold standard for 50 years


----------



## Operator6

Maine-Marine said:


> 1,000's of years of history prove you wrong... hard time in germany and jews used gold and silver to buy freedom... can you name one time in the last 6000 years when silver and or gold has not been accepted as payment for goods and services...heck we have only been off the gold standard for 50 years


I'll double down and say that during SHTF your gold and silver wouldn't be very popular.. After and if everything calmed down and society starts to function again silver and gold will be worth having.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Operator6 said:


> I'll double down and say that during SHTF your gold and silver wouldn't be very popular.. After and if everything calmed down and society starts to function again silver and gold will be worth having.


I thought you had me on ignore.. I for one will accept gold and silver for food after shtf


----------



## Operator6

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought you had me on ignore.. I for one will accept gold and silver for food after shtf


Stick to the subject before you get your feelings hurt again.

so if your willing to take it then everyone else will too ? I don't think so, but you're welcome to have that view.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Operator6 said:


> Stick to the subject before you get your feelings hurt again.
> 
> so if your willing to take it then everyone else will too ? I don't think so, but you're welcome to have that view.


my view lines up with historical fact.. yours is more of a feeling(s)


----------



## Operator6

Maine-Marine said:


> my view lines up with historical fact.. yours is more of a feeling(s)


So you have years worth of SHTF data on hand to form this opinion ?

During SHTF all bets are off.

Try taking some gold and silver for food in Venzuala and you'll probably end up getting some lead in the deal as well.

Goodluck to you.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Operator6 said:


> So you have years worth of SHTF data on hand to form this opinion ?
> 
> During SHTF all bets are off.
> 
> Try taking some gold and silver for food in Venzuala and you'll probably end up getting some lead in the deal as well.
> 
> Goodluck to you.


Yes I do. WWII german is one example of PM's being used during shortages

also , people will still need nails, screws, hammers, boards... unless you are going to haul around ALL THE POSSIBLE TRADE ITEMS you would be screw if some currency/value place holder was not used...

I have explained this 100 times but here it goes again

carl needs nails
joe has nails but needs needles for sewing
carl does not have needles
cindy has needles but she wants yarn
joe and carl do not have yarn
sue has yarn and she needs motor oil

do you see the pattern.... that is why we have dollars.. because barter is only good if both people have what the other person wants and they are willing to trade.

I think people that do not have silver and gold are going to be in trouble if they NEED something post shtf.. what say you


----------



## Operator6

Maine-Marine said:


> Yes I do. WWII german is one example of PM's being used during shortages
> 
> also , people will still need nails, screws, hammers, boards... unless you are going to haul around ALL THE POSSIBLE TRADE ITEMS you would be screw if some currency/value place holder was not used...
> 
> I have explained this 100 times but here it goes again
> 
> carl needs nails
> joe has nails but needs needles for sewing
> carl does not have needles
> cindy has needles but she wants yarn
> joe and carl do not have yarn
> sue has yarn and she needs motor oil
> 
> do you see the pattern.... that is why we have dollars.. because barter is only good if both people have what the other person wants and they are willing to trade.
> 
> I think people that do not have silver and gold are going to be in trouble if they NEED something post shtf.. what say you


I think people will be bartering during SHTF, after SHTF and a revovery starts then Gold and silver may or may not be valuable.

I have the Holy Bible on my side.......Ezekiel 7:19.

What say you ?


----------



## Maine-Marine

Operator6 said:


> I think people will be bartering during SHTF, after SHTF and a revovery starts then Gold and silver may or may not be valuable.
> 
> I have the Holy Bible on my side.......Ezekiel 7:19.
> 
> What say you ?


Ezekiel 7:19
"'They will throw their silver into the streets, and their gold will be treated as a thing unclean. Their silver and gold will not be able to deliver them in *the day of the LORD's wrath.* It will not satisfy their hunger or fill their stomachs, for it has caused them to stumble into sin.

Since Gods wrath starts after the 6th seal and just before the catching away Rev 6- 12And I beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood; 13And the stars of heaven fell unto the earth, even as a fig tree casteth her untimely figs, when she is shaken of a mighty wind. 14And the heaven departed as a scroll when it is rolled together; and every mountain and island were moved out of their places. 15And the kings of the earth, and the great men, and the rich men, and the chief captains, and the mighty men, and every bondman, and every free man, hid themselves in the dens and in the rocks of the mountains; 16And said to the mountains and rocks, Fall on us, and hide us from the face of him that sitteth on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb: 17For *the great day of his wrath is come;* and who shall be able to stand?

so basically during the last 3 years of human history silver and gold will be worthless

I will not be here for that,,, hopefully neither will you


----------



## Operator6

Maine-Marine said:


> Ezekiel 7:19
> "'They will throw their silver into the streets, and their gold will be treated as a thing unclean. Their silver and gold will not be able to deliver them in *the day of the LORD's wrath.* It will not satisfy their hunger or fill their stomachs, for it has caused them to stumble into sin.
> 
> Since Gods wrath starts after the 6th seal and just before the catching away Rev 6- 12And I beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood; 13And the stars of heaven fell unto the earth, even as a fig tree casteth her untimely figs, when she is shaken of a mighty wind. 14And the heaven departed as a scroll when it is rolled together; and every mountain and island were moved out of their places. 15And the kings of the earth, and the great men, and the rich men, and the chief captains, and the mighty men, and every bondman, and every free man, hid themselves in the dens and in the rocks of the mountains; 16And said to the mountains and rocks, Fall on us, and hide us from the face of him that sitteth on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb: 17For *the great day of his wrath is come;* and who shall be able to stand?
> 
> so basically during the last 3 years of human history silver and gold will be worthless
> 
> I will not be here for that,,, hopefully neither will you


Those days will happen. That's not speculation. I will not be trading food for gold or silver........but I might would tell someone who had food where they could find the guy who has all the gold and silver. I'd suggest investing in a bulletproof vest if you find yourself trading beans for silver coins.

That's about all the horse can take, and I have some important things to do. Have a great night !


----------



## OctopusPrime

Of course long lasting food stores and clean water are most important....however I will not be the dead dumbass who did not invest in personal home defense.

reliable ammo and firearms are at the top of my list along side palatable grub and H2O


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

New guy 101 said:


> Nope read it...and just trying to be humorous as usual...thicken that skin up buddy...didn't you catch the humor...damn words don't come out as good in monotone type...


the humor was gone on the first page when we had to explain the humor in my original post.. which you didn't catch.. has nothing to do with my skin..


----------



## FLPrepper

I have to make what I thought was an obvious point. We are all accumulating everything we may need if and when SHTF, that's fine. But isn't being prepared being ready for EVERYTHING that might occur? Wouldn't that include the very strong possibility, given its historic significance as a form of currency, that silver and gold will be accepted as a recognizable form of currency after SHTF? I am not saying that you stop buying food, ammo, etc., but stashing away even just a handful of coins could be seen as a terrific hedge against hyperinflation even if it does not result in SHTF.


----------



## Operator6

FLPrepper said:


> I have to make what I thought was an obvious point. We are all accumulating everything we may need if and when SHTF, that's fine. But isn't being prepared being ready for EVERYTHING that might occur? Wouldn't that include the very strong possibility, given its historic significance as a form of currency, that silver and gold will be accepted as a recognizable form of currency after SHTF? I am not saying that you stop buying food, ammo, etc., but stashing away even just a handful of coins could be seen as a terrific hedge against hyperinflation even if it does not result in SHTF.


There's nothing wrong with buying precious metals if you have the understanding it may not be worth near what you paid for it or traded for it when it's time to cash it in or trade it. Then again it could be worth much more.......

Imagine what the guy thinks now that bought gold at 1700 oz or sliver at 40.00


----------



## FLPrepper

The guy who bought at those prices...I know dozens of them. Long term perspective for most of them, but still painful.


----------

